# Fred Wolfie



## Wile_E2005 (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, my fursona personality is Fred Wolfie. He is a cartoonish wolf. I named him after both Fred "Tex" Avery, and Wolfie from the "Red Hot Riding Hood" cartoon.

Species: Cartoon Werewolf
Birth date: October 28, 2006
Likes: Beautiful nightclub girls (particularly ones in red dresses!), howling at the moon, chasing cars, romping through the woods, cartoons, chasing pigs, running through deserts, dressing up in costumes, chew toys, and sitting in his den with a good book.
Dislikes: Silver bullets, silver necklaces, woodsmen, hunters, dog whistles, old ladies that are crazy for wolves, girls in red hoods with baskets, fleas and ticks, scaring kids by accident, having his tail pulled, and having to take a bath.
Favorite Movie(s): Disneyâ€™s â€œRobin Hood,â€ â€œScooby-Doo and the Reluctant Werewolf,â€ â€œThe Mask,â€ â€œAlvin and the Chipmunks Meet the Wolf Man,â€ â€œAbbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein,â€ â€œThe Wolf Man.â€
Favorite Song: â€œWere-Doo Wolfâ€ from â€œA Pup Named Scooby-Doo.â€
Favorite Food: Pizza!
Favorite Cartoon(s): â€œRed Hot Riding Hoodâ€ by Tex Avery, anything with Wile E. Coyote, and â€œA Pup Named Scooby-Doo!â€
Hobbies: Reading.

I am a cartoon wolf. This means I have the ability to bug my eyes out, let my tongue extend to great lengths, have my jaw drop, etc. And that's not all. On the full moons, I get more muscular and handsome-looking! I'm also a werewolf! I love Halloween, mainly cause I get to dress up in one of my many costumes! So, on a spooky night with a full moon, if you run into me, donâ€™t be scared. I may look scary, but I donâ€™t want to hurt anybody. I am very friendly!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

*Ties a silver cross you your tail and pulls*

HOW DO YA LIKE THAT!?


----------



## Wile_E2005 (Aug 5, 2008)

*gets out a gigantic mallet and squashes you flat like a pancake*

Take that!

Never underestimate the powers of the 'toon wolf.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Runs up and grabs your tounge stretching it out before letting it snap back in* X3 

Toon Wolf eh?


----------



## Wile_E2005 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yup! And wait until the upcoming full moon. You will not BELIEVE my powers then!


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Giggles* I can imagine, I'm a demon, So I have a few tricks myself >3


----------



## Wile_E2005 (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope to do some artwork of Fred Wolfie sometime soon. But I DO have a pic of the costume I made for this character. It's not much, but I hope to make a real fursuit of Fred Wolfie soon:


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Giggles* Awsomes!


----------

